# WD Passport



## ridestowe (Sep 10, 2007)

ok so i got a 120gb WD passport yesterday. I have a mac and a PC i'd like to use interchangably with it. On the WD site it says the only way that both platforms can access the HDD is through a FAT32 partition. So I download the official western digital FAT32 partitioning software. it seems to work, but when I throw something on the disk and remove it, when i put it into my mac it says there's nothing there. also, why can FAT32 only store a signle file up to 4gb, this seems quite odd and is there any way around it. I've also tried using my mac to partition it using multiple other types like NTFS, and those dont work right. if there's any help i could get that would be fantastic, i feel like i've searched everywhere for help.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Without going into technical details, like you have found FAT32 is limited in file size. It is a limitation of FAT32 and nothing you can do about it.

If you want to read/write to NTFS partitions in OS X, check out: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Personally I wouldn't trust swapping with FAT32, because I had to recover 4 drives that were screwed (partition table) because they were not set to Mac OS Journaled (they were FAT32 out of the box).

I would suggest sharing out the hard drive on the PC (i have had issues sharing on the Mac) and use it that way.


----------

